# Russian greats



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

To those of you who love violin virtuosi, I strongly recommend to get any recording
you can find of those guys:
Eduard Grach
Igor Politkovsky
Yulian (or Julian) Sitkovetsky
Andrei Korsakoff
Boris Goldstein (or Golshtein)
Samuiil Furer
Elizabetta Gilels (yes,the sister)
Oleg Kagan
Viktor Pikhaizen
All of them were just great.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

.....and dead? 


It would be nice to hear them play live. Sadly I don't have those kinds of connections


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Grach, Kagan and Pikaizen are alive. Gilels I think is alive too. And you can add Valery Igorovich Oistrakh.


----------

